# My DIY Canopy



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

I started a build for a DIY canopy a couple days ago, I wasn't quite sure on what I was going for, other than I wanted to be able to put my air pump, and a light of some type in it as my current setup just has a glass top with no light holder. I started by building a frame, then a platform to cover about 40% of the open area and am currently finishing up with staining the panels for the outside, still need to build a cover and put on trim to clean up the look, here's where I'm at so far. 

Frame:








Inner Platform:








Frame with platform, and side angle (the circle looks non circular but is cut to fit a socket I will be installing to hold the light):
















Frame and Platform, First Coat of Stain:








Sanding, and Boards for Outside of the Canopy:


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Your pictures didn't work... Good luck with that! Canopy though, please, do try again with the pics! I need to do the same thing in a month or two...


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that when i posted, any chance you know, or anyone else does, how I can get the pics to post??


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

You can post as a link or click the mountain icon and paste the URLs.


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

I tried the mountain icon, and nothing showed, ill try again. otherwise ill post links.
Edit: I re posted with a direct link to the pictures, and seems to be working, let me know, I know it may not look fancy now, it was to be very simple, and look good form the outside, basic on the inside, and remain functional without wasting space.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Cool!!! Just add the paneling and your good!


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

exactly, very simple. Ill post more pictures once I have it finished, hopefully sometime between Saturday and Monday, most likely Monday it will be completely ready to go and in place.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Awesome! I'll be talking to you Monday then!


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

*Update to project*

Just finished up with stain and varnish on the frame, and just finished varnishing the panels, also put the light socket in place for my basic compact florescent bulb, nothing special, just a "daylight" bulb, no live plants but gives a good lighting effect to aquariums, also cheap to rig up.

Finished Frame:








Stained panels, now varnished, not in picture however:








Socket in place:


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

Well, its past Monday, sorry there hasn't been an update, Ill post pics tomorrow of where I'm at, I had a hold up with putting trim and molding on corners, did a little modifying to what I had in mind, and am putting my first coat of stain on the cover tomorrow, should be a fun filled day, I'm hoping to have everything completely finished by Saturday, Sunday latest for sure.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Good luck! I want to see!


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

*Hood Design Complete*

Just got a lot of this finished this morning, been busy lately.

Here is the main area of the canopy, the body if you will
















This will go on the front of the canopy for looks, covering some screw holes as I couldn't find trim/molding I liked that fit what I want, hopefully it still turns out nice. 








This will hold "planks" or "boards" in the next picture that will make up the hood of the canopy, which will be a top open canopy, not a front open (which is the more popular design)
















And finally, one coat of stain on all of the unstained things above, one coat more to go, a little varnish and after I slap it together tomorrow I should have a couple "finished product" pics for the post.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Looks good! Way to use newspaper from the fishing section! (Third Picture)


----------



## Mikaila31 (Nov 29, 2009)

Wow thats quite complicated lol!


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

A bit. haha. And for such a great purpose, to hold a light! well, and also an air filter.


----------



## wags91m (Dec 18, 2010)

As anyone who has seen this thread can tell, there has been a delay in the finishing of the canopy, I am not sure when it will be finished because the canopy will be waiting for the aquarium under it moves to its new home and then i must modify the canopy further. I will post to this page whenever I finish it, hopefully soon just to finish it. sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

I can wait. I'm drafting a design so tat my eel can't escape when it's on. Good luck with the move!


----------

